# Short and Fat Wiener!!



## Rooigevaar (12/4/17)

Our old 100ml bottles had some minor problems, the first and to us the most important of which is that it was not child friendly. We take this aspect very seriously and as a result we have decided to move over to what we hope will be a better solution for safety AND for our customers. 

These bottles also come with a variety of other "upgrades"

# Child Resistant Cap on all PET Unicorn Bottles
# Twist off Plastic Tamper Evident Ring
# Food Grade Durable Soft Squeeze PET
# Slim, Convenient, Travel-Easy Design
# Easy-Pour, Narrow Drip Tip for Spill-Free Dispensing

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 12


----------



## SKYWVRD (13/4/17)

This new label just looks so good 
Can't wait to get my hands on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (13/4/17)

@Rooigevaar will it only be the 100ml bottles that is changed?


----------



## Stosta (13/4/17)

That's it!

I tried to be an adult about this and not say anything, but I just can't...

@Rooigevaar ... Your new short, fat wiener looks fantastic!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rooigevaar (13/4/17)

Anneries said:


> @Rooigevaar will it only be the 100ml bottles that is changed?



Yes, 30ml will still be in glass bottles.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (13/4/17)

Stosta said:


> That's it!
> 
> I tried to be an adult about this and not say anything, but I just can't...
> 
> @Rooigevaar ... Your new short, fat wiener looks fantastic!



Sies Stosta! You dirty minded person you! 

Congrats @Rooigevaar it looks really good. It does look a lot more premium and grown up. Like little Wiener went through puberty.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (13/4/17)

Stosta said:


> That's it!
> 
> I tried to be an adult about this and not say anything, but I just can't...
> 
> @Rooigevaar ... Your new short, fat wiener looks fantastic!



You know where this is going, right?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (13/4/17)

zadiac said:


> You know where this is going, right?


Hahaha!

I'm almost certain that @Rooigevaar was baiting us from the get-go!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Anneries (13/4/17)

Stosta said:


> I'm almost certain that @Rooigevaar was baiting us from the get-go!



I believe in this thread you have to be very careful of how you phrase your responses, everything can end up in *"the other thread"*. 

In the very first post @SKYWVRD 



SKYWVRD said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on it


 and this is on The short and fat wiener

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (13/4/17)

I saw the title of this thread on the feed and thought to myself - what the heck is this all about.

Then I saw the first post - looks great @Rooigevaar !

Then I scrolled down....

My gosh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SKYWVRD (13/4/17)

Why must I be judged just for wanting to grab @Rooigevaar 's short fat wiener?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (13/4/17)

SKYWVRD said:


> Why must I be judged just for wanting to grab @Rooigevaar 's short fat wiener?


No judgement, everyone has their individual preferences


----------



## Anneries (13/4/17)

SKYWVRD said:


> Why must I be judged just for wanting to grab @Rooigevaar 's short fat wiener?



You will find, on this forum we do not judge. We will take you comments, and post them all over in different threads and get rated funny. But we do not judge.  Its a jungle on here. Embrace it ... the jungle ... not the ... ... uhm, never mind... it was @Stosta that said



Stosta said:


> everyone has their individual preferences

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Anneries (13/4/17)

On a more serious note, @Rooigevaar when will these bottles be available?


----------



## zadiac (13/4/17)

I also want to get my hands on a bottle of that e-liquid @Rooigevaar!

HA! No one can do anything with that

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (13/4/17)

Anneries said:


> On a more serious note, @Rooigevaar when will these bottles be available?


They are in the production line. So as soon as the shops run out of stock and re-order they will be available for you to twist the cap, hold it firmly and gently squeeze e-liquid onto your coils. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------

